# EOI Edit?



## amitnm1991 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Going to lodge my EOI now, is it possible to edit it after I click the submit button if a mistake is found later down the lines?


----------



## agrimreaper (Dec 9, 2014)

Yes you can, if have you not been invited. Do take note that the date of effect will be changed. e.g. If you submitted the EOI on 20-Jan 2015, and made and edit on 29-Jan 2015, the date of effect will be changed to 29-Jan 2015.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

agrimreaper said:


> Yes you can, if have you not been invited. Do take note that the date of effect will be changed. e.g. If you submitted the EOI on 20-Jan 2015, and made and edit on 29-Jan 2015, the date of effect will be changed to 29-Jan 2015.


The date of effect will only change if the points in the EOI change. If you make a change in EOI and your point score remains the same, the date of effect will not change.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

In that case, can we cancel the request and submit a new EOI ?Please advice...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

r_saraj said:


> In that case, can we cancel the request and submit a new EOI ?Please advice...


Why would you want to cancel it?


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

sevnik0202 said:


> Why would you want to cancel it?


For NSW SS: NSW nomination process in 2015 - Live & Work in New South Wales

NSW is introducing a selection-based invitation process in 2015. This will be implemented from February 2015 onwards.

-To be considered for selection for NSW nomination, candidates simply need to submit an EOI in SkillSelect choosing NSW for 190 nomination. *Between February and June 2015*, NSW Trade & Investment will be selecting and inviting candidates to apply.

please advice! -thanks in advance...


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

My EOI has been showing 65 pts, since I have out first day of my work as my starting date for employment, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS(after deducting first 2 years of work ex)then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

gchabs said:


> My EOI has been showing 65 pts, since I have out first day of my work as my starting date for employment, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS(after deducting first 2 years of work ex)then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?


Yes you will be in trouble for sure.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Here, I go again to get it all right then...


my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?

In my ACS,
Employment start Date - 11/2011- until now

However it(my ACS result, I mean) said employment after November 2013 is equated as skilled. The first two years here I believe got counted towards qualifying my education as relevant to fetch me 15 points for my Degree.

So in my EOI under employment details, start date should be mentioned as 
11/2011

OR

12/2013

Clarify please?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Here, I go again to get it all right then...
> 
> 
> my EOI has been showing 65 pts, but if am supposed to put my employment start date as mentioned in my ACS then my points will drop down to just 60. Will I be in trouble if NSW invites me at 65 but later figures out I am capable of claiming only 60 though!?
> ...


To shortly answer, you may not likely to be in trouble, however, you should have strictly used your ACS assessed date as your start date. 
However, try to communicate this to NSW if you are honest. They would appreciate this honesty. 

I have myself guided many immigrants here who have got visa approvals who had mistake of claiming 65 instead of 60, however, they are not of 190 invitation cases but 189. Their CO asked them if they want to change the point down to 60. Then I advised these guys to politely write an apology email and say why you have mistakenly claimed and you are happy to have it reduced to 60. They got grant in few hours.

However, if the NSW cut off is 65, and you've claimed 65 to get an invite/sponsor from them, then you are in direct soup let me say. Again, I am aware the NSW should evaluate your ACS papers too? ! Think over and be honest; you will be certainly saved. I know you may not have done deliberately, but have this thoughts clear.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

jre05 said:


> To shortly answer, you may not likely to be in trouble, however, you should have strictly used your ACS assessed date as your start date.
> However, try to communicate this to NSW if you are honest. They would appreciate this honesty.
> 
> I have myself guided many immigrants here who have got visa approvals who had mistake of claiming 65 instead of 60, however, they are not of 190 invitation cases but 189. Their CO asked them if they want to change the point down to 60. Then I advised these guys to politely write an apology email and say why you have mistakenly claimed and you are happy to have it reduced to 60. They got grant in few hours.
> ...


I just updated my EOI. Back to 60 points so hopefully safe.  

However I had first submitted my EOI back in August 2014 and after editing it today the new date of submission is 30/01/2015. Will not have a good chance where applicants with same pts as me but have already submitted EOI before mine.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> I just updated my EOI. Back to 60 points so hopefully safe.
> 
> However I had first submitted my EOI back in August 2014 and after editing it today the new date of submission is 30/01/2015. Will not have a good chance where applicants with same pts as me but have already submitted EOI before mine.


Indeed yes, you will stand after them, because, when you edit an EOI that cause POINT VARIATIONS, you are indexed again in the queue accordingly. On the positive side, what if your experience have increased with time while you wait on EOI, and you are likely to get 5 more points and it jumps from 65 to 70  

Be positive  It is with that notion, they programmed it this way, and not with the negative intent  Of course, competition is what makes one progress ahead  Otherwise, there is no kick. 

*NB: *You can edit an EOI as many times as you want until you are invited, however, if your edit cause variations in points, then you are indexed again and your date of submission would be the last edit date that caused point variation. Otherwise, your date of submission would be same when you submitted last where point calculation took place.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

jre05 said:


> To shortly answer, you may not likely to be in trouble, however, you should have strictly used your ACS assessed date as your start date.
> However, try to communicate this to NSW if you are honest. They would appreciate this honesty.
> 
> I have myself guided many immigrants here who have got visa approvals who had mistake of claiming 65 instead of 60, however, they are not of 190 invitation cases but 189. Their CO asked them if they want to change the point down to 60. Then I advised these guys to politely write an apology email and say why you have mistakenly claimed and you are happy to have it reduced to 60. They got grant in few hours.
> ...


Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.

Below is the what my ACS result reads...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:

Your Master of Science in XXXXXX from University of XXXXXX completed September 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

The following employment after November 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/11 - 12/13 (2yrs 1mths) 
Position: Business Analyst 
Employer: XXXXXX 
Country: XXXXXX

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

So I should mention 12/2013 as start of my employment date in my EOI under work experience details, right!?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.
> 
> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> ...


That is correct, your date starts from December 2013.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

gchabs said:


> Alright one last time to ensure I've got it all right finally.
> 
> Below is the what my ACS result reads...
> 
> ...



Generally you can include the month mentioned in the ACS result card. However, if you are not claiming points then better mention it from December.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

*Editing EOI application to claim spouse points*

Hi,
I was wondering if I could submit an EOI without claiming spouse points, and later edit the EOI application to claim those 5 points?

Initially, I thought I will do it without claiming spouse points, but now, getting invites being very competitive, I am thinking of claiming spouse points.

My application is almost ready for submission (awaiting ASC skill assessment), but it will take more than a month to get her documentation ready along with getting IELTS score. Is it possible to submit my EOI now and later edit it to include her points?

Will be glad to get some advice from experts.

Thanks
Kaushik


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

mysurk said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if I could submit an EOI without claiming spouse points, and later edit the EOI application to claim those 5 points?
> 
> Initially, I thought I will do it without claiming spouse points, but now, getting invites being very competitive, I am thinking of claiming spouse points.
> ...


Hi Kaushik,

We can discuss this issue. Please send me PM with your SKYPE ID. my skypeid is sanjeev undri.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

You may wana look at PTE way if IELTS is taking time. again its with the skill assessment. ACS may be okay with both IELTS and PTE. choose pte for more faster result.

Break up of your points will be good to understand your case better.


----------



## mysurk (Apr 13, 2016)

dreamsanj said:


> You may wana look at PTE way if IELTS is taking time. again its with the skill assessment. ACS may be okay with both IELTS and PTE. choose pte for more faster result.
> 
> Break up of your points will be good to understand your case better.


I think ASC doesn't even care if we take IELTS or PTE or neither. But anyways, its good to know PTE is faster and online. If I had known before, I would have taken PTE instead of IELTS.

And even if PTE results can be received in 5 days, ASC assessment takes time anyways. So, IELTS or PTE is not really my concern. My concern is whether I can edit my EOI application at a later point to claim spouse points.

Basically, I have 55 including and waiting for ASC assessment. Expecting 10 there. So it adds up to 65. I want to apply with this now. In parallel, my spouse will take language test and get ASC assessment. Once those documents are ready, I want to edit my EOI to claim my spouse's 5 points. That will push the score to 70.


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

sevnik0202 said:


> Generally you can include the month mentioned in the ACS result card. However, if you are not claiming points then better mention it from December.


Is this true. So if I have my date mentioned as after Oct 2010, Can I mark my experience as Yes (Valid to claim points ) in the month of Oct 2010 too ?


----------



## diehard83 (Mar 30, 2016)

sevnik0202 said:


> Generally you can include the month mentioned in the ACS result card. However, if you are not claiming points then better mention it from December.


Is this true ? if I get a date from ACS as Oct 2010 can I also mark the experience in month of oct as relevant ? 
My situation is I am falling short of 3 days to gain points for 5 years. Over 11 years - 6 years for my diploma ( where acs reduced my 26 days of employment as they count months and n
ot days ;( ) and now I am just falling short of 3 days to claim points for 5 years.


----------

